

U.S. White House website now on IPv6 - danyork
http://www.internetsociety.org/deploy360/blog/2012/09/u-s-white-house-website-now-on-ipv6/

======
kfullert
Surely the news is Akami is v6 (which they have been for some months and
whitehouse.gov is a CNAME for) ...

